

Freelancers: Two Methods for Making Sales the Easy Way - nerdburn
http://blog.nerdburn.com/entries/tips-for-freelancers/freelancers-two-methods-for-making-sales-the-easy-way
Growing up in a family of entrepreneurs I was constantly told, "You can have the best product in the world, but if nobody knows about it you're still going to be broke." The point is, if you're going to succeed in this (or any) business, you need to be in the business of selling.
======
chmike
These methods would definitely get trough my anti pitch filters. No doubt they
work. It is also very efficient for the seller.

Any other tricks like that to share ?

~~~
chmike
This reminds me of the method of the three yes. A classic among sellers. In
short, lead the client into agreeing at least three time in a row with you
before asking what you really want.

I saw it applied in a street by people trying to sell time sharing holidays.
1rst question: "may I ask you a question ?" 2nd question: "Do you like going
on holiday in sunny places ?" or if it's on the spot "Are you enjoying your
holidays ?" etc. Once the third question is answered, the client is in a
positive and confident mood. The more yes you get, the better it is.

------
zzzmarcus
After getting and doing a couple small-retail business sites, you'll probably
be ready to revert to less effective techniques. They're the most painful and
least profitable IMO.

------
louislouis
Providing you do good work, word of mouth is the best selling method. All my
projects comes from client recommendations or repeated work.

~~~
hhm
I completely agree. Also, the best work comes from word of mouth most of the
times.

------
vaksel
That article sounds more like bartering. "I'll make you a website in exchange
for some lawn work"

